# Warranty Repair Rental Car - What'd you get?



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Our car is going into the dealership for the Antifreeze/waterpump issue in the next few days.

Wanted to know what they normally give as a rental for this?

Scheduled a trip that falls on the same time the car is in the shop, so I'd like to know what we can expect?

This will also decide if we go or not, as we were going to be carrying some stuff to our daughter in Houston.

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

impala or aveo lol.

they usually ask you if the impala is too big for you.

they may give you something nicer if they think you're special haha


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

It really depends on the dealership, I've been given a loaner twice for repairs.The first one was a 2009 cobalt....lol, but the second time it was a 2011 Silverado extended cab Z71 4x4, a 30k truck.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

When the dealer gave me a loaner the first couple of times, it was a 2011 or 2012 Malibu. When they had to get me a loaner from the Enterprise rental place down the street, they gave me a 2010-2012 Impala LTZ.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't want the truck! LOL! Too poor of gas mileage.

The Aveo WON'T do, but I could definately do an Impala.

Hope to hear more!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a 2013 Malibu. I must say I was impressed with that 4 cylinder.
Did miss my Cruze though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a 2012 Malibu twice, a Cruze once, and a Silverado 4x4. 

Silverado was absolutely the coolest rental car I've ever had, even if it got terrible MPG. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

When my 2012 Cruze went to my dealer body shop to get some minor scratches and the windshield replaced they give my a 2012 Ford focus. Wasn't impressed with it at all.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Was given a 1 lt cruze nice car for the 2 days I had it not exactly comfortable with it though . I really like my own .


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

My dealer gives me corvettes












to look at while I wait for my rental. Usually a mid-sized car like an Impala or Camry.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My dealer gave me a plastic chair, horrible ride, suspension was too stiff, no heat or power windows. Came with free coffee dispenser. 3/10


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Impala (man was that thing fast with the 300hp engine)
Cruze 
Chevy Tahoe (I fealt like I was raping the earth of it's natural resources driving this- think I got 15mpg)
Chrysler 300 (Enterprise was out of Chevy cars and had to give me this one- nicest car of the bunch btw)
Malibu
HHR

Some of those I had multiple times- I got to be friends with the Enterprise guys LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Impala (man was that thing fast with the 300hp engine)


Big difference from the 2011 I had. The 3500 with the 4-speed was a freaking turtle. 

Seriously, who in their right mind designed the gear ratios in that thing??? 1st gear I believe went to 60 mph.

That said, it was the best car I ever drove in a snowstorm.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Haven't gotten one from Ed Bozarth as they haven't needed to keep my car overnight. Alpine Buick/GMC used to either rent one from Enterprise down the block or loan my a loaded GMC Envoy, even well after my Montana was out of warranty. I keep trying to get Ed Bozarth to loan me a Volt for the day to save their shuttle driver from having to drive across town to drop me off and then pick me up.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Big difference from the 2011 I had. The 3500 with the 4-speed was a freaking turtle.
> 
> Seriously, who in their right mind designed the gear ratios in that thing??? 1st gear I believe went to 60 mph.
> 
> That said, it was the best car I ever drove in a snowstorm.


It was a 2012- as soon as I left the dealer and floored it to merge into traffic- I was like "wow" Turns out in 2012 they put the direct injected 3.6 V6 in it- same 300hp engine as what is in the Camero. It flew and I got 24mpg on the highway with it while having some fun. The interior was dated but was assembled well. I will say it is one of the best kept secrets out there- the powertrain was awesome.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> It was a 2012- as soon as I left the dealer and floored it to merge into traffic- I was like "wow" Turns out in 2012 they put the direct injected 3.6 V6 in it- same 300hp engine as what is in the Camero. It flew and I got 24mpg on the highway with it while having some fun. The interior was dated but was assembled well. I will say it is one of the best kept secrets out there- the powertrain was awesome.


It was really something they needed to do to the Impala a LONG time ago. Got a 6-speed transmission that year too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The three times I had my car in I never got a rental car, my dealer has quite a few older chevys as loaner cars. 1st car was a 2010 Impala, second a 2005 Malibu & the third was a very underpowered 2008 HHR. All three had nasty old man smell(probably why they couldn't resell them). 

Of the three only the 2010 impala was what I would consider road worthy & safe to drive. The malibu had a large vacuum leak sound as soon as I started it(besides being unsafely underpowered), I popped the hood when I got home & could see the brake master cylinder was loose & rocking on the firewall. the car had the same 2.2ecotec as my 2004 cavalier in a much heavier car, no wonder it felt so slow. 

The HHR at least everything worked but again the 2.2ecotec was not enough motor for something this heavy, the car struggled to maintain speed in the hills where I live. It felt as though the motor was very worn out even though there was less than 100,000miles on it. 

All three of these cars made me really appreciate the cruze. It has nice usable power for a small 4 cylinder, rides nice, & the interior is anything but cheap.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The three times I had my car in I never got a rental car, my dealer has quite a few older chevys as loaner cars. 1st car was a 2010 Impala, second a 2005 Malibu & the third was a very underpowered 2008 HHR. All three had nasty old man smell(probably why they couldn't resell them).
> 
> Of the three only the 2010 impala was what I would consider road worthy & safe to drive. The malibu had a large vacuum leak sound as soon as I started it(besides being unsafely underpowered), I popped the hood when I got home & could see the brake master cylinder was loose & rocking on the firewall. the car had the same 2.2ecotec as my 2004 cavalier in a much heavier car, no wonder it felt so slow.
> 
> ...


GM has a long history of using antiqued, underpowered engines for applications. Seems like they finally started getting their act together a few years ago. 

It's nice to see the Cruze with good technology under the hood and as a pioneer [in the US] of the small-car, fuel-efficient turbocharged engine. VW has had their 1.8 here for years, but it was never much good after a few years old.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Since my dealer didn't make arraignments with Enterprise(takes half a day to get a car since Enterprise is an hour away) when I made my appointment I got the lot loaner. '03 Buick Century. I think it was the used lot reject.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Impala (man was that thing fast with the 300hp engine)
> Cruze
> Chevy Tahoe (I fealt like I was raping the earth of it's natural resources driving this- think I got 15mpg)
> Chrysler 300 (Enterprise was out of Chevy cars and had to give me this one- nicest car of the bunch btw)
> ...


Holy Chit...........have you ever been able to drive YOUR car???


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, dropped Bruce (our pet name for the car) off this morning for his waterpump replacement.

They gave us the option of Sonic, Silverado, Impala, Malibu or Volt! All of them were 2013's.

We jumped on the Volt. 

Very interesting car.

Fully loaded w/ leather and all the options that it has except sunroof (not sure if it even comes w/ one.)

First Impressions:

1) Tight interior. Nice but tight. Alot more side to side room in the Cruze.
2) Comfortable seats. Very much like my Cruze seats.
3) Not as quite in electric mode as you'd expect. Rear brakes are quite loud - I think are replenishing the batteries.
4) Not much greenhouse. Not very much room between the top and bottom of the windows.
5) HUGE "A" Pillars! They are even wider than the Cruze!
6) Fair acceleration for electric.
7) LOTS of options on the dash panel. Everything is touch except Volume/Station buttons.
8) Nice large center screen. Very responsive and fairly quick for being factory.
9) Feels solid, even more so than the Cruze.

Funny thing is, it's got 1100 miles on it and the lady showing us to the car "mentioned" that it will be up for sale once it hits 2000 miles. At a substancial discount of course. (Nice Pitch!).

We should have it for a couple/few days. Will post more thoughts when we get our Cruze back.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Depends on the dealer. My experience in the past was that they had some dedicated used vehicles. No choice given.


----------



## mshy (Jan 29, 2013)

I got a really nice Buick Regal as my rental.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Holy Chit...........have you ever been able to drive YOUR car???


LMAO- I never drive it now. GM bought my Cruze back- it's in lemon heaven. Someone else can huff coolant fumes now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> LMAO- I never drive it now. GM bought my Cruze back- it's in lemon heaven. Someone else can huff coolant fumes now


Hopefully it's headed back to Lordstown to figure out where the coolant fumes are coming from.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

obermd said:


> Hopefully it's headed back to Lordstown to figure out where the coolant fumes are coming from.


I really hope so for everyone's sake. Cruze is a great car and I was sad getting rid of it, although I do really like my Dart.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Had my car in to the dealer yesterday during a 7-9in snow storm. I got an older 2006-2008 Malibu with a 2.2ecotec 4speed auto. You really don't realize how nice the power curve of the 1.4T is(low end torque) + having so many gear ratios to choose from(6speed auto). 

The 4speed auto in the Malibu at 30-60mph was either well below the engines optimal for power output, or screaming at 4,000rpm. On hills was setting off the traction control just trying to maintain speed(also didn't help some "nice guy" in a Toyota was only going 30mph on the hill). Checked the tires once home & they looked almost new. 

Drove that same route with the cruze & had no issues at all, all those gears really can put you just above 2,000rpm at any speed below 60mph. That gives full torque for hills without putting down a ton of horsepower or RPM & spinning the tires. Really makes you appreciate the cruze even more.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

We returned the Volt last night and picked up our Cruze.

I would like to mention a few things about the Volt.

Now we had the Volt for 3 full days. Tues/Wed/Thur. In those 3 days, we drove back and forth to work each day (35mi round trip / 105 miles total) 

In that 105 miles, we used LESS THAN 1/4th of a gallon of gas!

That basically equates to having used $0.82 cents worth of gas for 3 days of driving. And if you divide that by 3 days, we only spent $0.27 cents per day!

The funny part is, after reviewing costs of charging (I'll keep it lite!) I basically paid $6.00 (high end!) for 3 days of driving off electricty. Or $2 per day!

When you factor in that my Cruze gets about 30mpg on the same trip, we would have used about 3.5 gallons of gas @ (avg around here $3.25), it would have cost us about $12.00 for gas. Or $4 per day!

So, since we work 20 days per month, my monetary cost for driving the two cars go like this:

Cruze = $4.00 per day x 20 days = $80 in gas.
Volt = $2.00 per day x 20 days = $ 40 in electricy.

This equates to a $40 per month savings x 12 months = $480.00 in saving on gas per year.
We all know gas prices will rise much faster than electric prices, so the savings could get more significant.

NOW! 

You'd think I am trying to push the Volt over the Cruze, but I'm not.

When you only consider the figures listed above, the Cruze is still cheaper!

When you consider the Volt costs an *average *of $40,000 and the Cruze LTZ is $25,000
There's a $15,000 savings right there. If you factor in the $7,500 Fed rebate for being "energy" efficient, the difference is still favoring the Cruze by $7,500.

Then, while the Volt will save you about $480 per year on gas, the average car loan is 5 years (60 months), so the total savings is $2,400.00 for 5 years for the Volt. Even if you allow for inflation, the gap between the two costs of gas VS electricity shouldn't sway this too much.

Even if you subtract the savings from the $7,500 premium of the Volt, you're cost for the Volt is still $5,000 higher than the Cruze.

Please understand that there are ALOT of factors to take into consideration, but I am just providing a small (VERY SMALL) comparison. 

Not that it was asked for, but I was really considering a Volt in the next year or two and this experience really got me thinking. Now I feel that my money would be better spent on the Cruze for my overall uses.

Your experiences may vary! LOL!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Volt is a pretty cool vehicle. I've seen 2 or 3 around. I'm not sure even the tax credit helps to justify its price over a $20,000 Cruze, though. A Prius would make more economic sense, but even one of those you would have to own 5-10 years to make up the fuel cost for.

I also saw a Nissan Leaf the other day in a parking lot. Hideous looking car, but it is cool technology I suppose.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a ton of Volts around here. I see a few every morning in my drive. Even saw one or two leaving Milford Proving Grounds the other day (though they seem to drive more fun cars around there...). It would be nice to test drive one sometime.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Interesting .


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

This time I got a 2012 Mazda 6. Much better.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got the 2012 Impala from enterprise car rental and tell you the truth I'm happy I went the Cruze route. The Cruze is a much more fun car to drive in my opinion.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I took my car in to get the stone chips on the rear dog legs fixed under warranty they gave me a 2012 Subaru Legacy AWD. It really wasn't a bad car to drive but I will tell you the boxer motor sure can eat some gas. It was very comfortable and extremely responsive. I was not very fond of the interior though. It seemed kind of plastic laden and cheap. A lot of the dash panels were all brushed aluminum and the switches in the car seemed like they would break easily. Other than that it really was not a bad car at all. Just not my taste. 

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------

